# XM is DOWN



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I took my XM to work today. Amazingly it works in the skyscraper I work in 24 stories in the sky! My office does not have windows and everything is running great.

Well almost.

At approxamately 12:17 many of the stations went dead. About 30 second after they went out a recording is now playing saying

"This channel is experiancing technical dificulties, please stand by. We are working on the problem."

I will report back when things are online.

Scott


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The Channels that went down at 12:17 came back online at 1:01 pm Eastern Time.

The channels that went down were

135 CNET Radio
152 Extreme XM
165 ASK
166 BUZZ


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for the updates!


----------

